# Spalted Ash



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I started cutting on a 12' ash, getting the top and bottom prepped for the slicing through and through. I salvaged 2 small pieces in lining up.

here's a few pics from today!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Here we go again.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

DON'T LOOK ETHYL!!!!:blink::no::huh: TOO late....DONE been MOONED!!!!!!:laughing::laughing::shifty: LOL

Sorry Aard...I forgot to warn you:no:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

You would think a friend would be more sympathetic to a wood-a-holic.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Friends don't let friends WOOD alone.....THEY WOOD with them !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::laughing::laughing::lol::whistling2:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*OK Aard ...I warned you...DON'T LOOK!!!*

I milled Saturday until a bearing exploded...NO warnings of any sort...bearing race seemed to have broke and went between bearing and shattered the cast housing also....OOUUCH!!!

BUT I did saw up 4 logs including this ash.

Here's a few pics....please enjoy ( sorry pics were done after dark).


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

A bearing and a cracked housing? You'll be up and running before mid week, and a small price to pay for all the lumber that's come off of your mill.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the link to all the cuts....ENJOY!!! http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html


----------

